# The concern for Steve Jobs.



## etexas (Jul 22, 2008)

There is much concern that Mr. Jobs cancer has come back, this is a sad thing. There has been no public announcement. He is very thin, and seems weak. Keep him in prayer, there is no indication he is Christian, however, we should pray for this if indeed the cancer has returned. He has shown himself to be very generous in making discounts to students and educators, both secular and Christian on computers and software upgrades. He is a visionary in the computer world and even those who do not use Apple products, have been influenced deeply by his creativity in interfacing and making the computer an "intuitive" tool. Grace to you Mr. Jobs.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jul 22, 2008)

I thought he was Buddhist?


----------



## turmeric (Jul 22, 2008)

Whatever he is, his discounts extend to homeschoolers! Definitely a fellow-traveler if not a comrade!


----------



## etexas (Jul 23, 2008)

turmeric said:


> Whatever he is, his discounts extend to homeschoolers! Definitely a fellow-traveler if not a comrade!



Yes, thank you. he has been sympathetic to homeschool in that he has granted education discounts to students and parents.


----------



## Herald (Jul 23, 2008)

I certainly hope that he comes to faith in Christ.


----------



## etexas (Jul 23, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> I certainly hope that he comes to faith in Christ.


Amen.


----------



## Herald (Jul 23, 2008)

If Apple offers homeschool discounts, how is that administered?


----------



## skellam (Jul 23, 2008)

When I upgraded to Aperture 2.0, I just ordered it over the phone and told the guy that we homeschooled and, voila, received homeschool educational discount.


----------



## etexas (Jul 23, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> If Apple offers homeschool discounts, how is that administered?


Same way all sales work, you call Apple (when purchasing a computer) they will ask if it is for school or educational purposes. If you say yes you get the discount: To be honest, they are not very nosy, and don't really probe too much if you answer yes. I admit I do NOT know much about homeschool (that is do homeschool people have some # or something to indicate they are in homeschool, I would assume there must be something to that effect to keep the Truant Officer from giving a knock, in any event, I have NEVER heard of Apple sales giving a runaround to anyone purchasing with a teacher/student discount.


----------



## Stomata leontôn (Jul 23, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> I certainly hope that he comes to faith in Christ.


----------

